
Congratulations on IE10: from Mozilla with cake - mbrubeck
http://limpet.net/mbrubeck/2012/10/26/mozilla-ie10-cake.html
======
Too

      > Back when Firefox 2 was released (six years ago this week!), 
      > the Internet Explorer team started a friendly tradition of sending Mozilla a cake
      > as congratulations. This continued for Firefox 3 and Firefox 4.
    

This finally explains why they changed to the more frequent release schedule.

~~~
rat87
And in response the ie team switched to sending them a cupcake per release.

~~~
jrockway
Then a doughnut, eclair, fro yo, gingerbread, honeycomb, ice cream sandwich,
and some jelly beans?

Wait, that's some other project.

~~~
Achshar
of some different company.

------
neya
You know what is so amazing about this tradition? It is not about the software
or the companies that build them, it is about people sharing their 'love' and
respect for each other citing the software as a reason. I simply love this. I
think even we should team up and send pg, and his new YC teams a cake every
year (without expecting a cake in return :P ) :)

~~~
keithpeter
I would imagine that these two teams, and the Chrome team, are the only people
who _fully_ understand what supporting an application as complex as a Web
browser entails. And the IE10 team are now dealing with different
architectures (arm and x86?).

~~~
davej
Opera?

~~~
keithpeter
Oh, yes, how could I forget Opera, cross platform, cross architecture, mobile
and PCs. Perhaps it is hard to get cakes to Oslo?

~~~
salmanapk
Hell it even runs on TVs!

------
Magenta
This continued good-natured back-and-forth is nice to see. Kind of reminds me
of something Stephen Potter (<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Potter>)
would have done, had he been in the tech industry :)

~~~
freditup
Major tech organizations being friendly with each other? Unthinkable! We must
put a stop to this madness before it spreads to to other tech companies and
humanity in general!

But don't fear, we always have Apple v. Google, Microsoft v. Apple, Samsung v.
Apple and a whole host of others to remind us of how we should behave.

------
lifeisstillgood
Like CIA and KGB agents in hot remote countries, the opposing camps turn out
to have far more in common with each other than their "motherlands"

------
davej
> "As you can see from their picture, the bottom border of the cake was
> slightly restyled in transit"

They should have doubled the padding to be safe.

~~~
mgkimsal
It demonstrated the inherit problems with the box model (of delivery).

------
CKKim

      > Just 30 minutes later, Michael Bolan tweeted that the cake was gone.
    

This has me thinking of that scene in Mike Judge's Office Space where Milton
always happens to be in the wrong part of the crowd relative to the cake and
_never_ gets a piece. Cruel but hilarious.

I don't know how many people there are in that office, but I hope it's
sufficiently few that no-one got Miltoned :).

------
gprasanth
Does IE copy parts of code from Firefox? [Honest question.]

~~~
DanBC
The licensing means that MS would have to disclose whether or not they did.
Since they haven't, and since MS are good at that kind of thing, we can say
that IE does not include Firefox code.

When Windows had some BSD code the EULA was clear.

(Not sure why your straight forward question got downvoted.)

------
chris_wot
Absolutely no cake love for Safari?

~~~
mtgx
I think Apple can afford its own cake.

~~~
neya
Sending a cake to yourself and getting excited about it is the lamest
situation I could ever imagine of.

~~~
dbaupp
I don't know: it might be a very nice cake.

~~~
kellishaver
Cake generally excites me, regardless of the source.

~~~
chris_wot
What about a cake of soap?

------
Raphael_Amiard
It gave me warm fuzzy feelings to see two members of the IE team with Firefox
sweaters ! That's what you can call healthy competition i guess.

~~~
mikescar
I think they were the two members of the Mozilla team that delivered the cake
to their IE friends. (Matt Brubek and Eitan Isaacson).

~~~
mbrubeck
Yes -- that's me on the left and Eitan on the right in the Firefox hoodies. (I
updated the post to mention this in a caption.)

------
happypeter
Let's talk, let's be friends, let's make the web a better place for everyone.
No War!

------
ck2
Are there like "icing printers" now or is that done by hand?

~~~
DanBC
The icing is done by hand. You can buy stencils for the lettering.

I guess an SVG of the logo can be used as a template to cut out paste.

But you raise a good idea: 3d printing of sugar "stuff" to print messages for
cakes on demand, in any font.

Printed edible sheets to put on cakes already exist.

~~~
ck2
Maybe you can use 3D printers to make "impossible" cakes like crystal
structures (ie. Dr. Manhattan on Mars)

~~~
ygra
Well, at least there's CandyFab [1] which literally 3D-prints sugar. In its
current incarnation even edibly so.

[1] <http://www.candyfab.org/>

------
runn1ng
Shouldn't they.... hate each other?

~~~
apawloski
Of course they're competitors (although the Mozilla party line is "competition
is better for everyone"), but I think the takeaway here is the mutual respect
they have for each other. Building a browser is _hard._ And building a good
browser (which IE 10 is, by the way) is a major endeavor. So I think each team
has a pretty good idea of the level of achievement that comes with finally
shipping.

~~~
ygra
Also the rivalry is often more at the level of the company above them and not
the individual developers.

